
Top 55 most popular programming books on Reddit - kuboris
http://booksreddit.com/product-category/most-popular-programming-books-on-reddit/
======
kuboris
Best rated related books across r/askprogramming, r/programming,
r/cscareerquestions, r/learnprogramming. This is an updated list, calculated
on data since 2011 up to September 2019 and based on a number of upvotes,
mentions, and Reddit golds. The selection contains Top 55 best books including
their top comment.

